# Cow Fantasies



## Fat_is_Good (Sep 16, 2020)

I wear a VR goggle that renders my body to look like a cow, and a voice calls from above, and it says I should reach the wanted weight, six hundred pounds. Whenever I cry out, it's replaced by cow sounds in the headset I'm wearing. 
I get fed constantly with a trough, every day, every hour, whenever I'm awake. As I grow, the fat me as the cow also grows in pain. 
I'm being milked whenever I'm at the fullest, just like a cow.
And when I reach six hundred pounds, my virtual reality ends with myself being cut to pieces for meat, and I remove my goggles and then look at what I have become, a cow, mentally and physically.


----------



## Fat_is_Good (Sep 16, 2020)

I should write a story about this


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 19, 2020)

i will use this post to say a somethings. first of all. yes, virtual reality may open a real possibility for people to live fatter for some time. of thinner if that is what they want to be. and second... i miss 620pounds boberry, she looks good and happy and gaining some weight back if the timeline is in that order. otherwise, she is just getting to a normal weight. she looked amazing at every point while gaining.


----------

